# cabinet design



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

I've started the new cabs for my study. Have purchased the carcass plywood(3/4 Oak PW) and have rough cut pieces. There are going to be four cabs, side by side, approx 28 inches square. Doors will be rail and style w/ a 1/4 mdf panel with burl veneer. Right now I'm in the carcass creation stage. I'm still a little bit up in the air on hanging them and face frames. My plan is to cut a groove on the inside of all the sides and tops to hold 1/4 inch oak ply, 3/4" from the back and use a cleat(3/4 pine) with a 30 degree angle mated to to one on the wall to hang the cabs. The alternative would, of course, be to rabbit the back of the cab for the back, screw the cab to the wall and put a cleat under the front to rest the cab on and screw that to the wall. I'm liking the idea of the cleats, even though I lose 3/4 inch inside because ya' can't see the cleat and I think it makes for a more solid support. Any thoughts?

I'm thinking face frames for the cabinets. The face frame would give me a good way to mate the 4 cabinets side by side with overlaps on either side. As far as scribing to the walls, I'm thinking of using a moulding for the top and the sides. Lipping the plywood would be easier than face frames, but I'm concerned that might create an issue mating the cabinets side by side and scribing to the walls. Any thoughts?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I do the back and cleat a little differently. Setting the back into groove making it captive, also makes it non replaceable. I would use a 1/4" plywood back. I rabbet the carcass 1/4" by 1 1/8" deep for the back. The back gets fastened to the rabbet. If cut to fit, the back will keep the cabinet square. I would use a single cleat 3/4", and can be plywood or solid wood. I would split a 6"-8" piece on a 45 degree rip, for the mating members. The 45 degree angle is less stress on the cleat than a 30 degree angle, and provides more of a mating surface.


The cabinet cleat gets installed behind the back and gets fastened to the carcass sides and top. The wall cleat gets fastened to the wall. With an 1 1/8" recess, the 45 degree angles will not bottom out when the cabinet is hung. Having that extra 1/8" recess will allow the cabinet to pull tightly to the wall, and allow back edge scribe if needed for any high wall spots.


----------



## w00dw0rker (May 2, 2009)

my standard method would be to have a hidden cleat behind the quarter inch which lies in a dado, this way the quarter inch is trapped. And as far as mounting to the wall just screw them to the studs, it's less layout than using a french cleat system which I think is what your describing. Also it's easier to shim the cabinets to plumb this way. In regards to the face frame that's really more of an aesthetic call on your part however it will affect what type of hinge your limited too in hanging your doors. In addition by using a face-frame it does allow for better joinery on your boxes as well as if your in corner you can leave a good inch overhang on that side eliminating the need for scribe mold, use can also do this for the top rail unless you plan on using crown of course. In which case a face frame would be advantageous to give you a place to nail the crown. Having your cabinets scribed to the wall is more work but they will appear as if they grew out of the wall making you look like a pimp.


----------



## Steve John (Aug 27, 2009)

Kitchen cabinet doors can add to the beauty of your kitchen. The appearance of your kitchen cabinets rests on the quality of your cabinets. You can therefore completely change the look of your kitchen simply by changing the doors of your kitchen cabinets. Good kitchen cabinet design is also important if you want to get the most storage use possible out of your available storage space, and this should also be the goal in the design of any kitchen.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Steve John said:


> Kitchen cabinet doors can add to the beauty of your kitchen. The appearance of your kitchen cabinets rests on the quality of your cabinets. You can therefore completely change the look of your kitchen simply by changing the doors of your kitchen cabinets. Good kitchen cabinet design is also important if you want to get the most storage use possible out of your available storage space, and this should also be the goal in the design of any kitchen.


I don't believe he is building kitchen cabinets; I think he said they were for his den.
Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

w00dw0rker said:


> my standard method would be to have a hidden cleat behind the quarter inch which lies in a dado, this way the quarter inch is trapped. And as far as mounting to the wall just screw them to the studs, it's less layout than using a french cleat system which I think is what your describing. Also it's easier to shim the cabinets to plumb this way. In regards to the face frame that's really more of an aesthetic call on your part however it will affect what type of hinge your limited too in hanging your doors. In addition by using a face-frame it does allow for better joinery on your boxes as well as if your in corner you can leave a good inch overhang on that side eliminating the need for scribe mold, use can also do this for the top rail unless you plan on using crown of course. In which case a face frame would be advantageous to give you a place to nail the crown. Having your cabinets scribed to the wall is more work but they will appear as if they grew out of the wall making you look like a pimp.



It's a whole lot easier to level and install a wall cleat than a whole cabinet...especially if you're working by yourself.


----------



## Justin Antwan (Sep 4, 2009)

*re*

Personally, I adore the plate racks that hang above the counters. You know the old fashioned like ones with the slats. I think that a 4 ft section of plate rack sandwiched between glass fronted cabinets. Not necessarily stained glass although that would look nice. 
Maybe a dark wood tone. (Although I personally love white.) 
I also like the cabinets that look like they have furniture legs on them. I think they look very regal. 
It's always hard as a designer to do your own home because you love EVERYTHING!!


----------

